
Show HN: STOMT for Unity – Collect feedback in-game and manage it on STOMT - philippz
https://stomt.co/unity
======
philippz
What is unique here compared to other bug trackers and feedback solutions is
that all the feedback is collected in a social network for feedback. This is
an example use-case: [https://www.stomt.com/empires-of-the-
undergrowth](https://www.stomt.com/empires-of-the-undergrowth)

It prevents bad reviews and combines feedback management with community
building in a simple way. Basically like a Twitter for feedback.

